# 3 BSH looking for new home



## cubbyfox (May 30, 2015)

Unfortunately due to my mum having to be moved into sheltered accommodation I am desperately trying to rehome her three British Shorthairs. Seth is a smoke, and Isis is a silver spotted, they are brother and sister and their DOB is the 26/05/04. Hotei is a cream boy and his DOB is 26/05/06. 

We are absolutely devastated that she cannot take them with her but her mobility is gradually decreasing and we really want them to go to a good home who understands this breed. 

Can anyone help or offer advice?
Kind regards
Sara


----------



## cubbyfox (May 30, 2015)

Here is a photo of all three. They are such beautiful cats :-(


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Sara - they are gorgeous cats. I hope you can find a new home for them. Whereabouts in the country are you? x


----------



## cubbyfox (May 30, 2015)

Thank you moggie14, I hope so too. The cats live in SE London but mum is moving up to Norwich, which is where I am at x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Sara

You could also try Catcuddles near Greenwich. They will help with rehoming where they can 

http://www.catcuddles.org.uk

Good luck, they are really beautiful!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

You could also contact http://www.rushdenpersianrescue.co.uk.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Would the Cinnamon Trust be able to help?
http://www.cinnamon.org.uk/home.php


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

How upsetting for your Mum. You could also try the British short hair cat club. They might be able to advise you. There are people out there that would like to adopt an older cat. Do they need to go together?

The web site is www.britishshorthaircatclub.co.uk


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has suggested contacting their breeder. Really, this should be the first port of call. If any of mine ended up needing help like this, I'd be tripping over myself to give it!


----------



## cubbyfox (May 30, 2015)

Hi guys, thank you so much for your replies but I'm still getting nowhere. Ive emailed catcuddles but I simply can't afford the £420 "donation" fee to help them rehome them. I've called the breeder and because of the age she won't take them back. I've phoned rspca, battersea dogs, blue cross, Celia Hammond and cats protection league and I'm simply at a loss.

My mum is moving next week and I just don't know what to do :-(


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cubbyfox said:


> Hi guys, thank you so much for your replies but I'm still getting nowhere. Ive emailed catcuddles but I simply can't afford the £420 "donation" fee to help them rehome them. I've called the breeder and because of the age she won't take them back. I've phoned rspca, battersea dogs, blue cross, Celia Hammond and cats protection league and I'm simply at a loss.
> 
> My mum is moving next week and I just don't know what to do :-(


£420 fee?! Blimey, not heard of that before. Also it's a pity their breeder is not in a position to help. Bumping this one up in the hope someone comes forward xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You could try Rushton Persian Rescue. The name's misleading. As far as I'm aware, Patsy deals with lots of different pedigree breeds. Have you also tried contacting some of the British Short hair cat clubs? Many clubs run their own rescue programmes.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im just wondering why you cant take them in the short term? Until a permanent home can be found?


----------

